# iPad accessories ?



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My mother n law is buying my fnl an iPad
For Christmas. I was wondering what accessories 
She needs to get. Screen protector? Good light weight case? Etc


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a first generation iPad, but my favorite accessories are my DecalGirl skin and my Zaggmate bluetooth keyboard/case. Here's the photo for the iPad 2 Zaggmate:



ZAGG ZAGGfolio for Apple iPad 2 - Carbon with Black Keyboard (FOLCARBLK97)

Your fnl might not be too keen on a DecalGirl skin.


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

BLUETOOTH KEYBOARD,LATHER CASE, CARRYING BAG..ETC


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

This might sound odd...but nothing. Accessories are typically a very personal thing, and often when you purchase them for someone else, they end up returned or unused when the recipient finds something that suits their own needs much better than what was provided. 

This is especially true with cases; I recommended probably a dozen to my husband, but what he chose instead was one I'd never have bought on my own for him due to both the weight and the configuration of it. He loves it. I personally hate cases, and use a naked iPad, opting for a sleeve to carry it. 

Some people love screen protectors, some hate them. Some need keyboards, some don't. Some find a stylus a necessity, or a special cushion, or a stand...you get the idea.

Get a gift certificate to somewhere like Amazon or BestBuy where he can choose his own, or make up a gift certificate that states $X for any accessories you want, from any company at all.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

One accessory I would highly recommend is the new Targus Swivel Stand for the ipad. It acts as a case, you can use the ipad in both positions, it has 4 different angles and best of all it sits on a lazy susan type stand. Runs $39.95 at Best Buy.  Before that I had both a Oberon case and a lightweight case by Tucano that zips etc. www.Tucanousa.com After having to replace my ipad 2 five times due to backlight bleed and the last one the glass seperaqted from the rest of it, I have given up on using a screen protector.  I have found that keeping it in a case I don't really need the screen protector as much as I thought I did at first. I just take care of it.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Accessories are very personal. I would give a gift card.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

He is 65 and never goes shopping. They have a dog so I want a case that will protect the screen  but I don't want anything heavy.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

How about the smart cover?  I have seen good reviews of them, and it works as a stand and provides screen protection.
If you get a screen guard like a zagg, see if you can have it installed for him - it will save frustration.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a Zagg keyboard, but I saw the bluetooth keyboard at Brookstone today. Very nice, different colors!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Wedgepad.com

My father is retired and uses his iPad from the couch most of the time.  He loves this.


----------



## Jeh (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought a leather folio style cover from Spec.  Its light, covers the screen, will support the pad on a couple different angles for viewing and flips around to lay flat. It was in the $30 range. I also have an Otterbox for when I take it to work which is a bit of a hostile environment to help protect it there.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

I would definitely get a screen protector, scratches are terrifying, and cases are great too. With cases though I like to be sure it will be sturdy to protect, but as sleek as possible. Then for other accessories I guess that just depends what it will be used for, for example a lot of typing would require a keyboard or if a lot of media use maybe an iPad home docking station.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

What screen protector should I get. We have a case and it did not come with one.


----------

